# حضن الآب



## mary naeem (13 مايو 2013)

حضن الآب 
​








*ما احنه حضن يحتوى الجميع*
*الضعيف*
*والحزين *
*والصغير*
*حضن كبير*
*تراه يحتوى كل طغمات الملائكه المسبحة لجلاله بالتعظم*
*حضن عظيم*
* ملئ بقلوب مشرقه من الشهدا والقديسين*
*حضن رؤوف *
*أراه يمسح دموع كثيرين *
*حضن يتسع من التائبين الكثيرين*
*حضن عميق يتغلل للنفس الثابت فيه *
*حضن يهب السلام العميق بلا وزن او كيل*
*حضن يكسر الزمان والمكان ويتخطى كل الحدود*
*حضن يدركة كل متغرب عن العالم وما فيه*
*ومن يدركة لا يرغب ان يسلاه لحظه ولا طرفة عين *
*فمهما يفعل الشرير وبنيه بيه*
*كيف ينسى هذا الحضن الذى يراه ويرى اعمال يديه بيه*
*كيف يتجاهل معجزات القدير*
*التى لمسها ويلمسها فى كل حين *
*وفى كل لحيظات حياته وهو المرزول وليس فيه شئ جميل *
*جعلنى بروح مشرق منير بحنانه رفعنى اليه*
*فاضحكى يا نفسى على ما يفعله بك بنى الشرير حقاً مساكين*
*فمن ينظر تحت اقدامه لا يخرج منه إلا ان يحارب سموا أخلاق الرب القدير*
*ومن يخشى الموت وغدر الزمان لا يسعه إلا ان يكون يهوذا جديد*
* لك انا يا رب فافعل بى ما تريد *
*لك انا يا من جعل من عذوبه الصلاه باب اعبر بيه لحضنه العميق*









*باب يتخطى الزمان والمكان ويجعل النور يضيئ بهجة وفرح القدير *
*يعجز اللسان الأغلف ان يعبر عن جمال حضن الآب القدير *
*كيف يعبر اللسان عن شوق قلب ملتهب*
*ملهوف ان ينال الشركه مع السمائيين بسر الافخارستيا العظيم*
*كيف يعبر اللسان عن عمق حضن الآب المنير *
*كيف يعبر اللسان عن علاج القلب المجروح من غدر زمانه *
*علاجه من الفخارى الأعظم بحنان ل له مثيل *
*بنظره  بلمسه بنور يفوق تصور اى بشرى اثيم*
*نعم يارب هلكنا جميعنا من عدم معرفه قدرك يا قدير*
*قدرك الحقيقى الذى كثيرا ما نتهاون ونستهين بيه*
*نعم يارب أهلكنا انفسنا*
*ونحن نسعى ورا الذات والمال وإهانه القريب*
*نعم يارب اهلكنا انفسنا*
*بالتكبر والتشامخ وعدم التسامح للمسيئين*
*نعم يارب أهلكنا انفسنا *
*بإعثار كل صغير ومن رحمتك لم تتركنا لأبواب الجحيم*


* لم تتركنا*








*بل حملت الصليب عنا بآلام قلب اللاهوت قبل تألم الناسوت المأخوذ من البشريين*
*بعظم لاهوتك تألمت من أجلنا نحن من نسوق انفسنا بإرادتنا لأبواب الجحيم*
*تأنست من أجلنا وصلبت لتعالج طبيعتنا التى تشوهت بدخول الخطيه بعدم طاعتنا *
*جعلت من ناسوتك إثماً وانت البار العظيم *
*حملت إثمنا عنا لتهبنا برك وجعلت المعموديه هى الباب والطريق*
*وهبتنى إسمك وقلت اذهبوا لتنيروا الطريق ومكانك محفوظ فى قلبى يا صغير*
*أنعمت علينا بكرامة مجدك وبجمال الآكاليل*
*بصعودك أعددت لنا مكان مبهج مفرح  جميل وقلت حافظ عليه يا صغير*
*فالشرير كاسد جائع يجول يلتمس من يبتلعه ولكن لا تخف لأنى انا معك *
*وبالحقيقة وعدك صادق أمين *
*فمن يتطلع لحضن الآب*
*الحضن الملئ بنور الملايكه والشهداء والقديسين *
*من يدرك ذلك ويخشى شيئاً من هذا العالم الآثيم *
*اشكرك يا ملك الكون العظيم *
*أشكرك انى على اسمك مسيحى وبسموا أخلاقك انير *
*أشكرك*
*يا من جعل السلام العميق يتسرب الى اعماقى من عمق حضن الآب القدير *

*اشكرك *
*يا من سمح ان المس عمق عذوبه الصلاه التى نقلتنى لجمال بهاء عمق حضنك المنير*
*أشكرك*
*يا من سمح ان المس وجودك فى حياة كل بنيك الحاملين اسمك العظيم*
*
*
*
*





*
*
*
*​​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 مايو 2013)

*وبالحقيقة وعدك صادق أمين 
فمن يتطلع لحضن الآب*
*ساعدنا يارب على سعينا للوصول إليك*
*ومن غيرك لا نستطيع شيء لأنك أصبحت كل ما في حياتنا*
*أنت هو فرحنا وبهجتنا وسلامنا وخلاصنا*
*ف عليك نتوكل فأنت المعين الأمين*
*من الأزل والى الأزل...آمين*
_*موضوع رائع وجميل جداً 
شكراً على المشاركة المفيدة والمثمرة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول 
والمجد لربنا* 
*يسوع المسيح دائماً وأبداً...آمين*_ ​


----------



## mary naeem (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------

